# WH40K Gmod



## Alsojames

So people have made Warhammer 40k models for Gmod. I thought I'd post some of the pictures I've made here. Feel free to post your own, as well.


----------



## Insanity

Must find and download now!


----------



## Insanity

Ok I'm going to have to request a link, because I can't find the one your using. And the one you have looks better than the one I found


----------



## Alsojames

My what?

The IG models were downloaded from the Steam Workshop (just type in "Imperial Guard" and it's the one thing that shows up)

The Renegade was from the "Space Marine Content Pack", again from the workshop

The Picture I used the in-game screenshot maker (hit F5)

Gmod I bought off steam (ten bucks)

You'll need the Easy Bodygroup Tool (again, Steam Workshop) to change the Guardsmen's equipment.


----------



## Alsojames

Imperial Guard Infantry Platoon


----------



## Insanity

I was just referring to where you got the models from, but thank you! I'm going to get it right now!


----------



## Alsojames

Go for it! And don't forget to download the Easy Bodygroup Tool!


----------



## Alsojames

Charge!


----------

